# Heavy duty foil where you get yours?



## shtrdave (Aug 31, 2013)

Where do you buy your Heavy Duty Aluminum Foil looking for the 18" wide stuff, and are you happy with what you get as far as it being heavy enough.

thanks


----------



## ice daddy (Aug 31, 2013)

I get mine at Costco and love it.  I use to get the Reynolds brand but the Costco Kirkland is the same and cheaper.  It might even be made by Reynolds.  750 sq ft., 18" X 500' is a little over $20 a roll  and it is the heavier premium quality foil.  Hope this helps.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 31, 2013)

I get mine at GFS (Gordon Food Service)... It's kinda like a Sam's club without the membership...  I think they are an Outlet for SYSCO...   google GFS and see If there is one near you...


----------



## dburne (Aug 31, 2013)

I normally just get Reynolds at whatever grocery store I happen to be shopping in at the time.


----------



## smokingma (Aug 31, 2013)

I use BJ's brand.  Just as thick as Reynolds.


----------



## radio (Aug 31, 2013)

Reynolds from Sam's club.  Much thicker than the stuff you get in grocery stores


----------



## dummy que (Sep 1, 2013)

BUY THE SILVER BOX Kroger  brand much cheeper and thicker


----------



## lazykitty (Sep 1, 2013)

BJ's brand for me as well.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 1, 2013)

Sam's Club. 

They are closer to the house than the Costco (which is really out of the way so I let my membership there expire a while back).  I also use the Sam's Club wide roll of cling film and their medium size pre-cut individual foil sheets.


----------



## dougmays (Sep 1, 2013)

Restaurant Depot or CostCo


----------



## foamheart (Sep 1, 2013)

Buddy down the road owns a fair sized restaurant and bar. I had a few drinks and came home and two days later he asked if I wanted my roll of foil and plastic or he'd drop 'em by the house. That was over 10 years ago. It was scared to put it on the shelf in the pantry, didn't think it would support all that weight.... LOL.

I just checked I might use 'em up in this lifetime, Tin foil says Reynolds 633, its dang sure heavy duty. The plastic wrap is called ClearSeal and says it a 2000ft x18in. Just have a few too many cocktails and you'll be amazed what your friends say you bought.

I will definitely recommend both. They are seriously heavy duty.

I am guessing they probably came from a restaurant supply house.

One day a truck showed up with 4 hampers of crabs. Thats about 60 dozen large crabs that I have no clue why I wanted 'em or so many, I just started calling people to come eat boiled crabs.... and me with a hangover.

But check with a restaurant, or a restaurant supply store would be my best guess.


----------

